# PMV to 820 help.



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was unable to find the information I needed by looking through old threads so I'm starting a new one.

My fiance is about to have her PMV approved sometime in the next few months (could be any day now!)

I'm just not sure what the process is after that in regards to applying for an 820 visa.

What will we need to prove? Will we have to live together and share bills? Will we need to pay for approx. $3500 visa fee?

I'm worried that we're going to spend another 6 months putting together another visa application. More statements from friends etc.

Or... Is the process easier because we went through a PMV? Obviously we have to be married within 9 months, but 9 months doesn't give us the 2 years of evidence required by the subclass 820.

I hope this makes sense.

Help?


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

I was hoping it would be more streamlined.

If we need to apply for a full subclass 820 visa- can we retrieve the documentation from the immigration office that we used for the PMV to make the whole process easier?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The PMV to 820 cost is around $1100 from memory. You apply for the 820 once you are married.

The embassy we applied at sent all the documentation back to us.

You will need to demonstrate a shared life together, update your statements and get 2 x 888's from Australian Citizens or PR's. The PMV to 820 is pretty easy evidence wise because they have already determined you to be a genuine couple.

I think you might have gotten confused ... the 820 doesn't require 2 years worth of evidence. It is 2 years after you apply for the 820 that you are eligible for the 801, maybe that is where you got the 2 years from?


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you, Mish.

Couple of questions:

- how long should we be living together before we apply for the 820? As to have enough evidence.

- should we hire a case office in Australia? Or can we go it alone. Our original case officer for the PMV is overseas and i don't think they can help us on the 820 visa.

- My full-time job requires that I work away. I was planning on quitting that job and moving to Perth with my new wife and finding a new job. Will this hurt our 820 visa? Will they need to see long-term employment?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It is really quite simple the PMV to 820 that you can do it yourself. We had an agent for the PMV and did the 820 by ourselves.

If possible I would suggest waiting atleast a few months. It is good to wait until you have a few bills and atleast 1 joint bank statement (they come every 2 months). Honestly for our joint stuff we submited 1 joint bank statement and 2 joint telephone bills and that was it.

I didn't even submit any evidence of income for the 820. They are more concerned about your relationship then your employment.


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> It is really quite simple the PMV to 820 that you can do it yourself. We had an agent for the PMV and did the 820 by ourselves.
> 
> If possible I would suggest waiting atleast a few months. It is good to wait until you have a few bills and atleast 1 joint bank statement (they come every 2 months). Honestly for our joint stuff we submited 1 joint bank statement and 2 joint telephone bills and that was it.
> 
> I didn't even submit any evidence of income for the 820. They are more concerned about your relationship then your employment.


Mish, you are a life saver. Thank you so much 

I was stressing pretty hard.


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Bump!

Mish,

We were granted the PMV. My partner moved to Australia and we are now married. We've got a joint bank account and a phone account in our names. We'll still need a month or two for the evidence to build up but we're looking good.

Quick questions!

1- We have not received our visa submission back from the embassy. Will we need it? And if so, do we send it all off with our 820 submission? Or will they just have it on file?

2- My wife's passport. Will she need to update it to my sir-name (this will require a fair bit of work, going through the Philippines embassy in Australia and long waiting times) or will it be ok to use her passport with her maiden name?

Thank you so much...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly you don't need a lot of evidence for PMV to 820. We lodged with 1 joint bank account statement (actually it came while we were uploading things) and 2 joint phone bills. That was all the financial evidence we provided.

Everyone is different. We supplied alot of PMV and pre Australia stuff and not much Australia stuff where CG supplied all Australia stuff and we both got granted. So you can do whatever takes your fancy.

It is up to your wife if she changes her name. Not all people change their surname.


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Mish,

We have not received our documents back from the Manila embassy/Immi agent.

Will we need this to proceed with our 820?

Sorry I'm still a little unsure about this. Many thanks.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We did this a few weeks ago and got our 820 on Thursday. I was going to upload our documents this weekend but don't need to now.

We did online and I only uploaded a few things at first. Our marriage certificate, birth certificate, passport, 2 x 888 forms from the PMV (no new) and 2 other things from memory. There was nothing from me (sponsor) uploaded at the time it was approved.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

andyman268 said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> We have not received our documents back from the Manila embassy/Immi agent.
> 
> ...


Nope. CollegeGirl did only new items and I did PMV things with very few new items.

Both of us got approved no problems.

You may get approved prior to attaching them.

PMV to 820 seems to be going alot faster at the moment - earlier this year and last year we were seeing some taking months to do.


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

ampk said:


> We did this a few weeks ago and got our 820 on Thursday. I was going to upload our documents this weekend but don't need to now.
> 
> We did online and I only uploaded a few things at first. Our marriage certificate, birth certificate, passport, 2 x 888 forms from the PMV (no new) and 2 other things from memory. There was nothing from me (sponsor) uploaded at the time it was approved.


That's fantastic!

Can you please send me the link to the site where you do the online application?

Thanks Mish. We'll proceed right away


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is the link for you:

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Immi


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Here is the link for you:
> 
> ImmiAccount


Once again you are a gem!


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok guys I have I submitted our online application and paid the fee. 

You're saying this could be approved before I even upload anything?

What forms would you prioritise uploading first?

We still haven't received our visa docs back from the embassy and our agent isn't replying to my emails. Makes it very hard to get documents (inc. 888 forms) back from the Philippines in a hurry.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The form 888's should be new ones and mention how you got married etc etc.

I would start with wedding photos and joint account and go from there.

You didn't keep a copy of your things? I had a copy of all of mine on my computer so was easy to upload everything. The only thing that I didn't have on the computer was my husband's birth certificate and translation.


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> The form 888's should be new ones and mention how you got married etc etc.
> 
> I would start with wedding photos and joint account and go from there.
> 
> You didn't keep a copy of your things? I had a copy of all of mine on my computer so was easy to upload everything. The only thing that I didn't have on the computer was my husband's birth certificate and translation.


Unfortunately we have copies of very little. We've got a copy of a few certified documents but might have to have them done again.

As for the 888s, it may be hard to catch up with my friends anytime in the next few weeks.

The PMV expires in November. Now that we've submitted our application and paid the fee, does that mean my wife is now on a bridging visa until the 820 is approved?

And finally, is there a good approval rate for PMV to 820?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

She won't be on the BVA until the PMV expires.

The friends can just do the 888's and scan and email them and your ID's to you if that is easier.

It really depends where you are located and luck of the draw. We have had some shockers for NSW where some have waited 4 months and even up to 10 months. However, majority are approved within a month.


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> She won't be on the BVA until the PMV expires.
> 
> The friends can just do the 888's and scan and email them and your ID's to you if that is easier.
> 
> It really depends where you are located and luck of the draw. We have had some shockers for NSW where some have waited 4 months and even up to 10 months. However, majority are approved within a month.


Wow ok! Hopefully it's just a month.

So to clarify - now that we have applied for the 820 Visa, if by November her PMV expires and the 820 still isn't approved, she will automatically be on a BVA?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mish said:


> It really depends where you are located and luck of the draw. We have had some shockers for NSW where some have waited 4 months and even up to 10 months. However, majority are approved within a month.


I have seen 3 from WA in the last few weeks approved in 9 days - obviously not a huge workload in Perth.

My wife's has been in for a month in Victoria with no action yet.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

andyman268 said:


> Wow ok! Hopefully it's just a month.
> 
> So to clarify - now that we have applied for the 820 Visa, if by November her PMV expires and the 820 still isn't approved, she will automatically be on a BVA?


Correct. Also you can now apply for her Medicare.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> I have seen 3 from WA in the last few weeks approved in 9 days - obviously not a huge workload in Perth.
> 
> My wife's has been in for a month in Victoria with no action yet.


Perth have been consistently fast, I think not alot of applications there.

The last PMV to 820 I remember from Melbourne took 2 months. There could have been others, it is just that I don't remember them.

Hopefully not much longer for you


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hopefully not much longer for you


Mot much longer at all it turns out.

820 granted this morning - 4 weeks to process - happy days


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Mot much longer at all it turns out.
> 
> 820 granted this morning - 4 weeks to process - happy days


Congrats!!!


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

Congratulations to you both on your awesome news....


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Mot much longer at all it turns out. 820 granted this morning - 4 weeks to process - happy days


Congrats on your 820!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

Pretty happy all around.

My wife got a job 2 weeks ago, passed her learner drivers test last Friday and the 820 granted Monday.

Everything is coming up Millhouse here


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> Pretty happy all around. My wife got a job 2 weeks ago, passed her learner drivers test last Friday and the 820 granted Monday. Everything is coming up Millhouse here


Awesome news!


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Got our 820 visa approved today guys!

Applied on 26th July, approved 3rd August. 8 days.

I initially attached:
- Marriage Cert.
- Bank Statement
- Rental Agreement

They then asked for:
- My passport
- Her passport 
- My 40SP form.
(we just took photos of these with our phone and uploaded them)

And... That's it. No extra 888 forms or statements. No phone bills. 

Was so easy in the end I wondered what I was stressing about.

I uploaded the 40SP forms this morning and literally 30 mins later it was approved.

Thanks everyone for your input, especially Mish!


----------



## biancagreg (Jan 22, 2014)

andyman268 said:


> Got our 820 visa approved today guys!
> 
> Applied on 26th July, approved 3rd August. 8 days.
> 
> ...


Congratz fr the quick process
Im just about to fly back home to indo for finalizing my Pmv..hopefully next month will come back get married and continu with apply for Onshore partner visa. Can you give any suggestion which one is better. Online or paper application?and from pmv to partner do we have to submit all again like pmv process due my pmv is not online and offshore. Thanks muchly


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

biancagreg said:


> Congratz fr the quick process
> Im just about to fly back home to indo for finalizing my Pmv..hopefully next month will come back get married and continu with apply for Onshore partner visa. Can you give any suggestion which one is better. Online or paper application?and from pmv to partner do we have to submit all again like pmv process due my pmv is not online and offshore. Thanks muchly


Do it online  They ask all of the questions all over again, family details etc. Be sure to save your progress after every page as I had to re-do a large portion of the application after the page crashed.

The link should be on page 2 or 3 of this thread, Mish supplies it.

Like I said, taking pictures of the supporting documents with my phone and uploading them was fine. Have a look at the list of docs we supplied, start by uploading them and see if they ask for anything else.

Finger's crossed you are like like us and won't need to redo 888 forms!

Good luck


----------



## andyman268 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh, and both the bank statement and rental agreement were in both our names. We have a phone bill in both our names but didn't need to upload it.

You may need the sponsor in the relationship to redo the 40SP form. Luckily this does not need to be certified and photos from the phone are fine.

As they said in the beginning of this thread, it's much easier to get this visa if you already have the PMV.

Ours only took 8 days and would have been less if I sent back the requested docs straight away.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats Andy  - So much easier than the PMV hey?


----------



## biancagreg (Jan 22, 2014)

andyman268 said:


> Oh, and both the bank statement and rental agreement were in both our names. We have a phone bill in both our names but didn't need to upload it.
> 
> You may need the sponsor in the relationship to redo the 40SP form. Luckily this does not need to be certified and photos from the phone are fine.
> 
> ...


Beautiful
Thanks for the informations..really appreciated it. May God bless you and fam. Cheers fr Sydney


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone apply for PMV to 820 - at Melbourne processing centre, recently? Just wondering how long it took for the grant? 

Thank you all in advance
Rose


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

rose2014 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did anyone apply for PMV to 820 - at Melbourne processing centre, recently? Just wondering how long it took for the grant?
> 
> ...


We live in Melbourne. Applied 29 June online, granted 27 July.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> We live in Melbourne. Applied 29 June online, granted 27 July.


Thank you so much for that infor, were you asked for any additional docs??


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDishwasher (Dec 14, 2014)

rose2014 said:


> Thank you so much for that infor, were you asked for any additional docs??


No, but we sent in pretty much everything we could think of.

We had applied for the PMV online so I had all that evidence already in electronic for, I just combined it into a couple general files, social and financial and uploaded them.

We had our relationship statements from before as word .doc so just continued them from feb last year when we wrote them.

Also uploaded joint bank statements, utility bills, pics of the wedding and with friends in Oz, wedding cert, new 888s from friends and family,

Probably overkill in the end, but better that than the other way.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> No, but we sent in pretty much everything we could think of. We had applied for the PMV online so I had all that evidence already in electronic for, I just combined it into a couple general files, social and financial and uploaded them. We had our relationship statements from before as word .doc so just continued them from feb last year when we wrote them. Also uploaded joint bank statements, utility bills, pics of the wedding and with friends in Oz, wedding cert, new 888s from friends and family, Probably overkill in the end, but better that than the other way.


Thank you, will keep that in mind )


----------



## biancagreg (Jan 22, 2014)

rose2014 said:


> Thank you, will keep that in mind )


Hi all, finally my Pmv was granted last August 18, 2015. Me and my son are flying back to Sydney this week. Fingercrossed will get married and apply the onshore partner. Now just need to prepare all the paper works needed. Thanks for all the precious information that shared and Wish me luck.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Still waiting for PMV to 820 grant. And today is the 30th day since applied for 820. My online status just say, application received. It doesnt say in progress or anything. Can anyone please say, when did your status changed to "in progress"? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That is a bummer. They were pumping them out within a couple of weeks just recently.

Hopefully you are not one of the ones waiting months.

Sorry I can't help with the status as we applied prior to the status changes.

Did you upload everything and complete both online forms?


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> That is a bummer. They were pumping them out within a couple of weeks just recently. Hopefully you are not one of the ones waiting months. Sorry I can't help with the status as we applied prior to the status changes. Did you upload everything and complete both online forms?


I did upload everything, and was uploading every week with something .. But Mish, I didnt know their were two online forms!! coz in my submittion, my partner also has a section under him, where he can submit his evidences.. And he did submit 40sp form too.. omg is there another form i need to submit? please explain mish ..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rose2014 said:


> I did upload everything, and was uploading every week with something .. But Mish, I didnt know their were two online forms!! coz in my submittion, my partner also has a section under him, where he can submit his evidences.. And he did submit 40sp form too.. omg is there another form i need to submit? please explain mish ..


Unless it has changed there was application for partner to migrate form and application to sponsor a partner.

If he has done the paper form then that is okay too.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> Unless it has changed there was application for partner to migrate form and application to sponsor a partner. If he has done the paper form then that is okay too.


 In the partner's section, he was asked to submit 40sp.. so he did the paper one and attached it. Hopefully, i've done the correct thing. Now im scared whether i've submitted everything or not 

Mish, if i want contact them and ask, is there an email address?

Thank you so much for all ur help..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They will contact you if they need some something. Sorry not sure of the email address. I think it differs depending on where you lodged.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> They will contact you if they need some something. Sorry not sure of the email address. I think it differs depending on where you lodged.


I lodged online from melbourne


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> They will contact you if they need some something. Sorry not sure of the email address. I think it differs depending on where you lodged.


Mish,

my medical from PMV will expire at the end of Sept 2015 and police report in the first week of Oct 2015. do you recon, I will get the outcome before this? I don't think I've been allocated a CO yet. and status says " application received " only. They haven't even started to process it yet. But I did receive the bridging visa, the day I applied for the 820. Should I re-do medical and police report ?

thank you in advance
Rose


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Not unless they ask you to. My husband's were both expired and he never had to redo either.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> Not unless they ask you to. My husband's were both expired and he never had to redo either.


Cool, thank you )


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Guys, im still waiting for the PMV to 820 grant. Its been 7 weeks and 3 days now. Applied online and based in melbourne.. ( anyone else in the same situation with PMV to 820 ??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Unfortunately sounds like you might be one of those rare ones that takes longer to process.

Don't worry it will be done eventually, the most important thing is that you are together and not waiting apart.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> Unfortunately sounds like you might be one of those rare ones that takes longer to process. Don't worry it will be done eventually, the most important thing is that you are together and not waiting apart.


Mish, 801 eligibility starts from the lodgement date rite? Not 820 grant date? If so, then thats fine.. But still it would be great to have the 820 visa due work related stuff


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rose2014 said:


> Mish, 801 eligibility starts from the lodgement date rite? Not 820 grant date? If so, then thats fine.. But still it would be great to have the 820 visa due work related stuff


Yep from 820 lodgement date.


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mish said:


> Yep from 820 lodgement date.


 Yayy, i've got my 820 visa granted today- that took- 9 weeks and 1 day. Submitted online - melbourne processing centre! PMV to 820 ☺☺☺dde0adde0adde0adde0adde0adde0adde0adde0a

Thank you soo much, soontowed and Mish for all the help


----------



## Ladyjane (Apr 27, 2014)

andyman268 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was unable to find the information I needed by looking through old threads so I'm starting a new one.
> 
> ...


*** PMV to 820 application is like a walk in the park. Its mostly just ticking of boxes. You can use all the PMV docs and just add more on whats has happened since PMV. Its more like the continuation of the saga.  best of luck


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

Can I ask how long your PMV took to approve andyman268?? 
Congratulations on your 820 approval 



andyman268 said:


> Got our 820 visa approved today guys!
> 
> Applied on 26th July, approved 3rd August. 8 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

evie88 said:


> Can I ask how long your PMV took to approve andyman268?? Congratulations on your 820 approval


I applied online and was sent to melb processing centre - it took 2 months and 3 days.


----------



## evie88 (May 28, 2014)

rose2014 said:


> I applied online and was sent to melb processing centre - it took 2 months and 3 days.


Was that for your orignal PMV subclass 300 application rose2014?
Congratulations! That not very long at all!


----------



## rose2014 (Nov 17, 2014)

evie88 said:


> Was that for your orignal PMV subclass 300 application rose2014? Congratulations! That not very long at all!


Im sorry no. It was from PMV to 820.. My original PMV took nearly 9months.. So it took another 2months and 3 days from PMV to 820. Hope this helps


----------



## nemanja (Oct 29, 2015)

OK Guys few questions.

My Fiancee is in the process of getting her PMV approved.

I know when she comes to Australia she has 9 months to get married as soon as we get married we will apply for the 820 onshore and from what i have heard it is straight forward same as the PMV

Is it all pretty much the same paperwork we hand in as what we handed in for the PMV?

Also since my wife will be taking on my surname how does it go with all of that as on the form it will be my lastname and on all her documents it will be her like on the passport etc.....


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Since the PMV to 820 is so fast I would lodge the 820 with current passport then after approved get the new passport and submit a form 929 with whatever they need.

You have to be married and submit the 820 within 9 months.

Just the same kind of paperwork. They are just making sure you got married.


----------



## nemanja (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you Mish i was stressing over here thinking it will be along process but from what i can see it is not a stressing process as it is pretty straight forward. 

I will take on your advice and lodge the 820 with the old passport and once approved fill out form 929.

For example if my fiancee leaves her last name and takes mine too does the same process still apply?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If the surname is being changed on the passport it needs to be updated with DIBP.


----------



## nemanja (Oct 29, 2015)

Sorry about my silly question i am just prepping up for this so when the time comes it will be an easy process so we know what to do.

Thank you once again Mish.


----------

